
Introspecting Running Python Processes at PyCon US 2012 - freestyler
http://lanyrd.com/2012/pycon/spcbr/
======
JeffJenkins
I've implemented a few different versions of getting traces from processes in
python. At my last job I eventually settled on one which wrote out the thread
states every few seconds to RabbitMQ. Whenever something was up you could just
attach a listener and figure out what's going on.

